# Epic Fail in Santa Rosa Sound. Am I just clueless?



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Up at 4:00 a.m. Launched at Oriole Beach. In the water by 5:00. a.m. Very calm water and awesome full moon.

We fished the docks lights on the north side of the Sound for about 45 minutes using top water lures, gulp shrimp under a popping cork, silver spoon lure. 

Nothing was working so we moved on the the large grass flats east of Portifino and drifted around for about another hour. We tried DOA shrimp, Gulp jerk shad on a 1/4 oz jig head, Gulp shrimp under a popping cork, even tried to sweeten the pot with a little cut squid on the aforementioned lures. Nothing. I moved a couple times trying to find some fish. 

But we abandoned the grass flats for Bob Sykes bridge. We anchored with the boat on the west side of the bridge, staying close enough to be in the bridge's shadow. The current was swift enough to drag my bait past the fishing bridge, but not so strong as to make the anchor slip. We again tried Gulp shrimp under popping corks, rainbow jerk shad w/ 1/4 oz jig head, Gulp shrimp on the bottom with a slip rig, cut squid on the bottom, and a Red Fish Magic. Nothing! I moved to three different locations under the bridge. Didn't help. Even trolled from the middle to the north side casting a jerk shad near the pilings. Nothing.

Finally, we tried a silver spoon lure and a Red Fish Magic along the docks on the north side of the sound for a couple hundred yards until we couldn't take it anymore.

We recovered by 10:00 a.m. This is a typical fishing trip for us.

Question: What am I doing wrong????:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Is there any mullet moving on the flats your fishing?Thats always been my go to is look for mullet jumping,if there aren't any you should probably move on.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

fsu alex said:


> Is there any mullet moving on the flats your fishing?Thats always been my go to is look for mullet jumping,if there aren't any you should probably move on.


On the first leg of our journey there was larger mullet jumping all around us. I thought one was going to jump in the boat had he given it one more jump. Are you saying that _large _mullet are jumping out of the water fleeing predators?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

On the docks use a gulp shrimp or jerkshad on a jighead


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Blame the full moon, I always do.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I fished around there last week and was doing well with live pinfish and a gold spoon. Keep moving until you find the fish.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

What are you fishing with like braid or mono, leader or no leader, if so how long do you use a swivel or not. If you can divulge I will try to help or atleast tell you where to look. First you must understand as the weather gets nicer the fish in the sound get hammered. There for they get spooky and leader shy. If you are in a boat and using a trolling motor keep it at one speed. When you fluctuate the speed up and down the fish will spook. I also fish a longer fluorocarbon leader 4-5' and a little lighter 12-15lb. Bait wise eithe a gulp shrimp/jerkshad on a 1/16 oz jig head, 1/4oz gold or copper spoon, mirro dine and top water. Make long casts into schools of mullet or pot holes( make sure you throw well past target) then work bait back slowly bouncing up and down if there is to much grass for a jig head use a mustad ultra lock weighted hook and go weedless. Now the where I generally head east from oriole beach looking for mullet or broken bottom and deeper docks. There are generally fish always out in front of the tee box in tiger point. Good luck.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

nathar said:


> On the first leg of our journey there was larger mullet jumping all around us. I thought one was going to jump in the boat had he given it one more jump. Are you saying that _large _mullet are jumping out of the water fleeing predators?


It's hard to say if a large mullet is jumping to avoid a predator. Theyre probably just spooked by other fish around them.I've also heard mullet jump to knock off parasites,not sure if that's true or not. I personally like to see bigger mullet jumping I always seem to catch slot reds and specks when they're present. It also seems to be better when there are large schools of mullet.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> On the docks use a gulp shrimp or jerkshad on a jighead


That's what I was using. Gulp shrimp under a popping cork with about 18" leader. Jerk shad on 1/4" chartreuse jig head.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

chaps said:


> I fished around there last week and was doing well with live pinfish and a gold spoon. Keep moving until you find the fish.


Only thing we caught with a silver spoon was someone's boat cover.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

A popping cork under a dock light is a big no no usually. If you've ever caught a spec in a dock light you should know that if he makes a racket the light is ruined for a good half hour, same concept for a popping cork. A popping cork is good in open water to signal feeding specs, but under a dock light presentation and stealth are key. A gulf shrimp with just a jighead or even a gulf swimming mullet with just a hook is great.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> What are you fishing with like braid or mono, leader or no leader, if so how long do you use a swivel or not. Cajun Red mono. Everything directly tied to main line. No swivels. No leaders.  If you can divulge LOL. As if I have any secrets to keep.  I will try to help or atleast tell you where to look. First you must understand as the weather gets nicer the fish in the sound get hammered. What does "hammered" mean? I was hammered last night, but I'm sure not in the same way. There for they get spooky and leader shy. If you are in a boat and using a trolling motor keep it at one speed. I try to drift and not use it at all. When I do use it to adjust the boat, I use the lowest speed. I wonder what the "spook" radius around a trolling motor is. When you fluctuate the speed up and down the fish will spook. I also fish a longer fluorocarbon leader 4-5' and a little lighter 12-15lb. Bait wise eithe a gulp shrimp/jerkshad on a 1/16 oz jig head, I've been using 1/4 oz. 1/4oz gold or copper spoon I lost a silver spoon today, mirro dine and top water Yep. Make long casts into schools of mullet My $30 Zebco 733 causes a problem here. POS. or pot holes( make sure you throw well past target) then work bait back slowly bouncing up and down if there is to much grass for a jig head use a mustad ultra lock weighted hook and go weedless. I think I've got that technique down...bouncing along the bottom. Now the where I generally head east from oriole beach looking for mullet or broken bottom and deeper docks. There are generally fish always out in front of the tee box in tiger point Meaning a golf tee? Can you find it on Maps?. Good luck.


 Thanks for the advice. I guess I don't know what to look for. Broken bottom is caused by what? How big are the spots?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Broken bottom will look like Swiss cheese kinda a lot of potholes in the grass. I fish almost every pothole I see they can all hold fish at times. When I say hammered I mean everyone and there brother fish the sound from about April til October! These fish see alot of lures and baits. With the clear water in the sound if your not using fluorocarbon your missing alot of fish they can see you line. Yes the tee box is a golf tee it sticks out into the sound you can't miss it it's just pass the last of 3 canals to the east. Also check the broken docks just past it to they can be good.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Broken bottom will look like Swiss cheese kinda a lot of potholes in the grass. I fish almost every pothole I see they can all hold fish at times. When I say hammered I mean everyone and there brother fish the sound from about April til October! These fish see alot of lures and baits. With the clear water in the sound if your not using fluorocarbon your missing alot of fish they can see you line. Yes the tee box is a golf tee it sticks out into the sound you can't miss it it's just pass the last of 3 canals to the east. Also check the broken docks just past it to they can be good.



Leave my fish alone chad!!! I left them there to peacefully relax till I come back!!! 

But take notes on what chad says he kinda knows what he is talking about


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I gonna offer a different suggestion. If you are wanting to catch specks and reds then why not fish Blackwater, East and Escambia Bays. Day in and day out you will catch more fish and better quality than you will in the sound. The fish are also not near as pressured.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

dabutcher said:


> I gonna offer a different suggestion. If you are wanting to catch specks and reds then why not fish Blackwater, East and Escambia Bays. Day in and day out you will catch more fish and better quality than you will in the sound. The fish are also not near as pressured.


Been thinking about that. The Sound is convenient and close by. I live near the Walmart in GB. Can you recommend a boat launch up 87?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

nathar said:


> Been thinking about that. The Sound is convenient and close by. I live near the Walmart in GB. Can you recommend a boat launch up 87?



Yes I can. If you turn by next to the tom thumb a couple miles north of the east river boat launch there is a pretty good ramp on Live Oak street. The power lines are a short run from that ramp. I don't know the name of the ramp but you can look it up on the Santa Rosa county web page. Look under parks and recreation.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



fisheye48 said:


> On the docks use a gulp shrimp or jerkshad on a jighead


This. 
We caught 5 Redfish in an hour this afternoon in Santa Rosa sound.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Broken bottom will look like Swiss cheese kinda a lot of potholes in the grass. I fish almost every pothole I see they can all hold fish at times. When I say hammered I mean everyone and there brother fish the sound from about April til October! These fish see alot of lures and baits. With the clear water in the sound if your not using fluorocarbon your missing alot of fish they can see you line. Yes the tee box is a golf tee it sticks out into the sound you can't miss it it's just pass the last of 3 canals to the east. Also check the broken docks just past it to they can be good.


I think I found it. South of Willowood Cir. on Google Maps.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Now, how about some value-added comments vis-a-vis what you think_ I'm_ doing wrong.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

dabutcher said:


> Yes I can. If you turn by next to the tom thumb a couple miles north of the east river boat launch there is a pretty good ramp on Live Oak street. The power lines are a short run from that ramp. I don't know the name of the ramp but you can look it up on the Santa Rosa county web page. Look under parks and recreation.


Google Maps says that is the Holley boat ramp. I don't see any parking though. Where do you park?

I take it you mentioned the power lines for a reason?

BTW, is that the East River?

I see what looks like pretty good drop-offs once you get past the power lines. From what I've read, Specks and Redfish will push in near the shore line in the early morning, but move to deeper water once the sun comes up. Would those drop offs be a prime location?


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

nathar said:


> Congrats. Now, how about some value-added comments vis-a-vis what you think_ I'm_ doing wrong.


 
When he says "This". He is saying that person is spot on and he agrees with what they said. So, that is 2 people that agree that is what you should be doing. That is the value added. And I agree with what they both said, so, that is 3 people all saying the same thing.

I would also add, get a local inshore charter.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

A couple of years ago my son and I ran a experiment. I used the red cajun line for leader and he used a clear mono. He caught more fish 5 to 1. We used the same bait. Thinking it was a fluke about a week later we fished at night and the same thing happened. Don't know if it has anything to do with it but I haven't used the red line since.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Nathar,
I just started fishing in Pensacola about three years ago-- I actually live in Louisiana. The best advise I can give you is to charter a couple of trips with a local guide that fishes the way you want to fish. There are some great guides on this site that can help you. I hooked up with Capt. Wes Rozier because he kind of specializes in fishing light tackle in the sound. I learned a LOT from him on how to fish the area. I am now pretty confident in catching fish on my own but still charter a couple of trips per year with Wes to "keep up" on things, Good Luck !


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

nathar said:


> Google Maps says that is the Holley boat ramp. I don't see any parking though. Where do you park?
> 
> I take it you mentioned the power lines for a reason?
> 
> ...


There is not much parking so get there early. You can park on the side of the road up from the ramp.

The power lines is a good place to start. There are sand flats on the south side and mud flats on the north side. Both sides can be good. Stick to the flats that have a large concentration of mullet and use tackle that afford you the ability to make very long casts. Someone posted earlier that you should use top water, jerk shads, spoons, and mirrodines. I couldn't agree more. I have a lot of eye catching lures in my tackle box but the four mentioned earlier is what I fish with 99% of the time.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

WW2 said:


> When he says "This". He is saying that person is spot on and he agrees with what they said. So, that is 2 people that agree that is what you should be doing. That is the value added. And I agree with what they both said, so, that is 3 people all saying the same thing.
> 
> I would also add, get a local inshore charter.


Sorry. Thought that was a drive-by brag. 

Last time I did an inshore charter, we didn't catch a thing worth keeping.:blink:


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

my3nme said:


> A couple of years ago my son and I ran a experiment. I used the red cajun line for leader and he used a clear mono. He caught more fish 5 to 1. We used the same bait. Thinking it was a fluke about a week later we fished at night and the same thing happened. Don't know if it has anything to do with it but I haven't used the red line since.


Hmmm. Their product literature talks about water absorbing shorter wavelengths of light and the longer wave lengths (reds) remaining, so their line would be invisible under water, blah, blah, blah. However, anecdotes like yours are powerful.

I'll probably dump the Cajun Red for flourocarbon based on the wisdom offered here. Thanks.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

lsucole said:


> Nathar,
> I just started fishing in Pensacola about three years ago-- I actually live in Louisiana. The best advise I can give you is to charter a couple of trips with a local guide that fishes the way you want to fish. There are some great guides on this site that can help you. I hooked up with Capt. Wes Rozier because he kind of specializes in fishing light tackle in the sound. I learned a LOT from him on how to fish the area. I am now pretty confident in catching fish on my own but still charter a couple of trips per year with Wes to "keep up" on things, Good Luck !


I've been wanting to do that for some time. I've been paying attention to the professionals' postings.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

my3nme said:


> A couple of years ago my son and I ran a experiment. I used the red cajun line for leader and he used a clear mono. He caught more fish 5 to 1. We used the same bait. Thinking it was a fluke about a week later we fished at night and the same thing happened. Don't know if it has anything to do with it but I haven't used the red line since.


Tossed some Cajun red into the swimming pool. I could clearly make it out from 10' away. So much for the company line that it's invisible.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with everything posted so far eespecially what Davycher ssaid abkut the mullet I looks for larger schools of them.not really the solo ones jumping although I rather see them then nothing at all. usually if there isbt bait swiming around I don't bother with the spot. some days are just tough no matter what you do. From what I read the color red is the first color that disapears under water.

this link explains it well

http://www.thedivingblog.com/colors-underwater/

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Ox is correct the color red does disappear first in the color spectrum however that happens at 20 feet. So fishing the flats it does absolutely no good. If you like fishing with mono fish clear or you can spool your reel with berley vanish its a floro line and this move alone will result in more fish caught. Again just be patient and don't fish to fast put a gulp I prefer 3"new penny shrimp on a jig head 1/16-1/4 oz and pitch potholes and broken dock pilings and you will catch fish!!


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Why use something that disappears at 20' when floro is already clear. Good advice from others. They are spooky under the lights, gulp with a light weight or live shrimp with no weight if you can cast it far enough if not add a small split shot.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I believe the smaller the weight, line and hook you use the more natural the lure/bait look. There are exceptions to that rule. current ect.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I use braid with flouro leaders except on my topwater baitcasting reel on that I use mono.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

PM sent.....forgot to add use the white ones...


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

nathan70 said:


> Why use something that disappears at 20' when floro is already clear. Good advice from others. They are spooky under the lights, gulp with a light weight or live shrimp with no weight if you can cast it far enough if not add a small split shot.


I agree. Cajun Red line is made by Zebco and is installed on their 733 rod/reel that I bought last year. I question why they did this since the Zebco 733 is probably more for bass/bream fishing than anything else. I've fished for bass and bream growing up a lot and I know they were always in the lilly pads close to shore....not in 20' of water.

I've begun the tedious process of removing the line from SIX reels. I also need to upgrade my rigs because just pulling the line off the spool with the face removed, I'm noticing a lot of snagging and friction.

I bought these because they were cheap on Amazon and I needed at least four. Money has been tight for the past four years. But there is a saying, "Buy based on quality, buy once. Buy based on price, buy twice." But this year is worse than last, so I'll have to make whatever improvements I can until I can upgrade all four.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

ditto on light weight with shrimp. I usually use a split shot no cork. 1/4 jig head with new penny gulp


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

kanaka said:


> Blame the full moon, I always do.


this


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The Super Moon and Super High tide this past weekend certainly played a part here. I ran the entire South Shore of Grand Lagoon on the high tide, and it was amazing what I saw.

Allot of fish in the grass, lots of tails, looked like they trying to beach themselves. Chasing food they nomally can not.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

What a Great Thread. 

Cool how much info is in this one. 



.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

+1 Great thread, great info. +1 with oxbeast, switched to braid myself, so 4-5' flouro is my go to leader for sure, love using the same lures mentioned before too! Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I use braid with flouro leaders except on my topwater baitcasting reel on that I use mono.
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


For Specks and Reds, what what test strength on the braid and flouro? How long is the leader you use? Do you just tie it directly to the main line, i.e., no eyelet?

I got my two new Penn Fierce 4000 rod/reels today.  I'm selling my Zebco 733s on ebay and have removed the Cajun Red from all six reels that had it. It was 30 lb test, so I'm thinking it was way to big and very visible.


----------

